# Amazon Sword on your Christmas List?? ITS FREE



## mommyeireanne

My big mother plant has lots of baby offshoots. Anyone need Amazon Swords and willing to come to Lebanon to get them? I'm gonna have to throw them out soon, otherwise. I've already got two Amazon swords in the 75 and the fish do need some room to swim....


----------



## mommyeireanne

these already have roots hanging down, that's why they gotta go soon- ready to plant.


----------



## endlerman

I'd like to have a few swords for Christmas. How do we go about getting it done?


----------



## mommyeireanne

sent you an email, endlerman


----------

